# Athena Pics



## woodlandmoon (Jan 15, 2008)

These were taken soon after she came home from being spayed. She looks much happier now.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Awwww she looks sad but at least she has her lamb and a comfy blanket.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

She does look sad. Hopefully she will feel better soon! 

Btw, Athena is also the name of Kubrick's mom!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Laura, I love Athena's lamb. Hope she's up and feeling perky soon.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, poor Athena looks so sad, but she's got her cute little lamb to keep her company.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awww, let her get rest and she will be back to herself in no time!

Amanda


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Awww, Laura - Lola is sending her best thoughts and "don't I know it!" comments to Athena.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Poor little Athena does look uncomfortable (but cute). I'm glad she's feeling better now.


----------



## woodlandmoon (Jan 15, 2008)

Athena seemed much more comfortable last night; she wasn't nearly as restless, thank goodness. 

Anne--Athena says thanks to Lola. She's glad someone understands because the black lab here sure doesn't!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that Athena is feeling so much better! Now we need pics of her recovery.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Poor wittle Athena.  I agree with others, we'd love to see some happy pics now!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:hug: Athena:hug:

She'll be running around before you know it!


----------

